# Fluval flora/20g co2 kit



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, and I'd also just get rid of that double bell. Its redics. I have the 80gm one and I like it a lot more.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

There should be an adapter that Walmart sells that you might be able to use to convert it to use a paintball tank


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

how long do the 88g canisters last in thinkin about one on my 55g


----------



## kcharm (Apr 1, 2007)

The 20g kit is a very small cartridge so, no, there is no adapter. In fact, there is no a dater for the 88g kit either although there is an entire thread on that subject.

Personally, I'm viewing this kit as a gateway drug into co2. I'm now looking into an entry level system for a paintball tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If I were you I would just forgo the paintball system too. If your going to do it just build your own full size system and be done with it.


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

could i build one for like 130


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a serviceable regulator and bubble counter with free shipping and a $10 store credit which could be applied to a 2.5 tank.

The total cost approximates your $130 budget

I have a Fluval 88g setup which I will replace with what I suggest above.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr333.htm


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

so all i need to buy is a canister and a diffuser and some silicone tubing 

is that a good regulater

what size tank would that fit 5lb


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

so its 87.99 for the rugulator
10 for the diffuser 
10 for the tubing and 


how much for a co2 tank what size should i go with if i have a 55g with 108w t5 HO light


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

lg0815 said:


> how long do the 88g canisters last in thinkin about one on my 55g


since he already has the needle valve, regulator ect. for the fluval kit, it would be far cheaper for him to convert it to use the paintball tanks then to go with a large system for a small tank.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

kcharm said:


> The 20g kit is a very small cartridge so, no, there is no adapter. In fact, there is no a dater for the 88g kit either although there is an entire thread on that subject.
> 
> Personally, I'm viewing this kit as a gateway drug into co2. I'm now looking into an entry level system for a paintball tank.


hmm... dang. I wonder, are you able to remove the part of the needle valve that connects to the smaller canister? If you could, could you just replace it with a larger piece.


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

wait what


----------



## kcharm (Apr 1, 2007)

Fluval stuff is compatible with and only with the fluvial stuff. A complete replacement is required if you don't want to be replacing the fluvial cartridges constantly.


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

i know that i am talking about the post from aquarium plants i might get that tonight


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a thread started by the man who introduced me/provided me with access to the parts in order to pics togather my own dual stage regulator run system. 

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6470-Dual-Stage-Regulators

Here us a thread on here that has just started on the topic. I have both of my systems completely outlined and the rough cost of them. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...ng-ideal-co2-regulator-kit-2.html#post1237464

Milwaukee regulators are not good pieces of equipment at all. Then consider for a moment that you could purchase a used dual stage regulator for LESS money. 

Again, it will be more work and take you longer but in the end with the help of craigslist, eBay, this and other aquatic plant sites you will in the end have a co2 system that will out perform and be much more reliable then ANY all in one kit on the web for more then likely less money.


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

I bought the 20g co2 mini kit. Had it hooked up for 3 days. On the third day I went to fill the chambers, no gas came out. I assumed it was empty and closed the regulator and began to remove it from the cartridge, when a very loud bang went off followed by a cloud of hissing co2. I installed another cartridge and still no gas will come out. My first thought is maybe I did something wrong, but I can't help wonder if these things are just junk.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

bustah8 said:


> I bought the 20g co2 mini kit. Had it hooked up for 3 days. On the third day I went to fill the chambers, no gas came out. I assumed it was empty and closed the regulator and began to remove it from the cartridge, when a very loud bang went off followed by a cloud of hissing co2. I installed another cartridge and still no gas will come out. My first thought is maybe I did something wrong, but I can't help wonder if these things are just junk.


Sorry to confirm your doubts on the quality of the co2 system but from almost every review or post containing info on them it is always about disappointment from either poor performance or from the lack of reliability/dependability of the systems.


----------

